# Duck Liver



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, who doesn't like duck liver?

I shot some ducks on Yellow Creek, between the Evanston Sewage Treatmant Plant and the Union Tank Car Plant discharge. God bless 'Merica. As always, I saved any livers that weren't blown to Smithereens. Those bull mallards have some big livers, let me tell ya.

Here's how I fixed 'em up:

> Remove the gallbladder....uh...if the ducks have been resting on the sewage treatment ponds you can skip this step, it won't make any difference in flavor. 
> Soak overnight in lightly salted milk with a splash of vinegar. 
> Rinse in cool water. 
> Add a little pepper and some garlic salt to 1/4 cup of flour.
> Roll yer liver in the seasoned flour.










> Over medium heat melt 3 tablespoons butter. 
> Add some sliced onions and cook until clear.
> Place the liver in the pan with the onions and cook until medium, browned on both sides.










Helpful hunt: A couple tablespoons of cheap wine added to the pan will improve any schitty flavors.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Liver was invented by Satan...begone Satan !!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

While you're diggin that liver out of that stinky mess of duck guts, you might as well snatch up those testicles as well, I hear they're better eatin than the liver. 
Here is my mama's recipe:
One small lobe of duck liver, two small duck nuts, 5 large yellow onions.
Place the liver and duck nuts on a paper plate and feed to the dog. 
Slice the onions and saute in bacon grease, season with a little Herb DeProvence, enjoy!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey goob, have you ever gotten into making paté or anyting out of the duck livers (or any livers for that matter)? In France, that stuff was lights out. Foie Gras was delicious. But, I'm a little concerned it would be closer to foie poo over here.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

caddis8 said:


> Hey goob, have you ever gotten into making paté or anyting out of the duck livers (or any livers for that matter)? In France, that stuff was lights out. Foie Gras was delicious. But, I'm a little concerned it would be closer to foie poo over here.


Yes.

I thought there was a paté recipe here somewhere. I looked it up but this is all I found: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/72962-liver-sausage.html I think I put up a goose or swan paté thread in the old forum.

I usually make it with bacon grease, sour cream and a little wine. Haven't made paté for a long time, sounds good though. Mrs Goob always liked braunschweiger and paté. When we lived in Illinois I made paté from pheasant livers, cream, and white wine...some spices. Those were the days.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Foie Gras*



caddis8 said:


> Hey goob, have you ever gotten into making paté or anyting out of the duck livers (or any livers for that matter)? In France, that stuff was lights out. Foie Gras was delicious. But, I'm a little concerned it would be closer to foie poo over here.


I've alluded to Foie Gras in a couple of my Sandhill Crane liver threads. Foie Gras is liver from domestic geese that have been force-fed huge amounts of grain. Doing this renders their livers huge and fatty. Sandhill crane livers get huge and fatty in the Fall if they are gorging themselves on wheat, oats or barley. I hunt cranes off of barley fields and livers are to die for.

My guess is that Tundra Swans get enlarged livers from gorging themselves on the nutty-like rhizomes of sago pondweed during their Fall migration as they rest on the marshes around the Great Salt Lake. Really large and tasty livers on those swans, let me tell ya.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> My guess is that Tundra Swans get enlarged livers from gorging themselves on the nutty-like rhizomes of sago pondweed during their Fall migration as they rest on the marshes around the Great Salt Lake. Really large and tasty livers on those swans, let me tell ya.


My daughter and I ate the liver from my last swan...it was good!


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

The gizzards and hearts are great fried too. It takes a little bit of effort to clean gizzards but man they are great fried. Hearts are easy to clean and worth eating in my never to be humble opinion. Good lookin' pics goob.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Beef Liver was invented by Satan...begone Satan !!!


There I fixed that for ya. A liver from an old beef cow is something I wouldn't feed my dog. Young calf liver and livers from any birds I shoot are great fried. Heck when I was young, our chicken fried steak was actually calf liver. My parents never told me...

I even remember a KFC in Louisiana that I went to where you could get an order of livers, gizzards, and hearts all fried. Good stuff!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wagdog said:


> There I fixed that for ya. A liver from an old beef cow is something I wouldn't feed my dog. Young calf liver and livers from any birds I shoot are great fried. Heck when I was young, our chicken fried steak was actually calf liver. My parents never told me...
> 
> I even remember a KFC in Louisiana that I went to where you could get an order of livers, gizzards, and hearts all fried. Good stuff!


Still places there you can order fried livers or fried gizzards


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

most gas stations in southern iowa and Missouri sell livers and gizzards. I love gizzards. cant really find em out here


----------



## lanny (Feb 5, 2018)

very interessted recipe, thanks)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*mo liver*

So I got 7 mallards but only kept 3 livers. I wont keep a duck liver if it's shot-up or if the gall bladder's been breached. After cleaning, each duck liver gets a smell test. I rarely save livers from diving ducks.

Cooked 3 mallard livers and some sliced boiler onions in butter, sherry and some powdered Worchestershire seasoning. 


Make sure there's plenty of seasoned cooking butter. Drizzle it on the bread or toast before laying the cooked liver n onions down.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

breakfast


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I found this picture the other day on a loose camera chip:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Duck Liver Pâté*

Duck Liver Pâté



Ingredients:
1 cup - goose or livers, cooked medium
1/4 cup onion, minced
4 tbsp butter
2 tbsp bacon grease
2 tbsp heavy cream
2 tbsp brandy or cooking sherry
1/2 tsp ground mustard
1/8 tsp mace
1/8 tsp cloves
1/4 tsp white pepper
salt to taste

Instructions:
> Melt the butter and bacon in a skillet. Add onions and cook until soft.
> Add liver and cook until pink inside.
> Puree the liver and onions in a food processor.
> Over medium heat add the brandy to the skillet. Cook 2 or 3 minutes scraping remaining bits from the bottom of the pan. Add to the liver mixture in the blender and the rest of the ingredients, and blend until smooth.
> Refrigerate until chilled.
> Serve on crackers, thin toast, or croutons.

*
*


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry for the late response. Just checked messages. That looks tasty.

So, here's a question. We killed 6 geese and I decided to keep the legs. Duck confit is amazing. I did not keep the skin on, so it's just 12 skinned goose legs. 

What would you do with them? I'm thinking slow cook to tenderize, but do you have a suggestion?

Drove through E town more times that I want to admit the last couple of weeks. Back and forth. Back and forth. Wedding 2 days after Christmas. 

I have half a mind to attempt some goose pastrami.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

caddis8 said:


> Sorry for the late response. Just checked messages. That looks tasty.
> 
> So, here's a question. We killed 6 geese and I decided to keep the legs. Duck confit is amazing. I did not keep the skin on, so it's just 12 skinned goose legs.
> 
> What would you do with them? I'm thinking slow cook to tenderize, but do you have a suggestion?


Man if you make goose pastrami, you will need to post pics. I have been making breakfast sausage from duck meat for a few years now. I shamelessly stole the recipe from another online forum and it is awesome. If you like Jimmy Dean breakfast sausage, you'll like this:

4.5 lbs duck meat (I am sure goose meat would work fine too)
5.5 lbs pork butt (I usually do close to the same amount of pork that I do duck)
2 lbs bacon (this is really just to add a little more fat)

1/4 cup kosher salt
1/8 cup parsley
2 TBSP rubbed sage
2 TBSP cracked black pepper
1 TBSP dried thyme
1 TBSP crushed red pepper flakes
1 TBSP ground coriander seed
1 TBSP MSG (I use Accent but you can leave it out if you don't like MSG)

You may want to play with the seasonings a little but the above combination works for me. I cut up the meat into cubes that will fit into my meat grinder easily. Make sure you keep it all cold. Grind once through a coarse plate. I grind all the seasonings in a little spice grinder my wife has and then add them to the ground meat with a half cup to a cup of cold water and mix by hand. Sometimes I'll run it through the grinder again with the same plate. Make a patty and fry it to see if you like the seasonings. If not, adjust, and test again.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Pastrami Brine is in the works. Smells good. I hope it tastes good. Could be a new way for goose.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*duck liver for Thanksgiving*

Thanksgiving breakfast 2020.

Mallard duck livers sauteed in butter on toast with a little hot garlic butter drizzled on top.
.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

gdog said:


> My daughter and I ate the liver from my last swan...it was good!


That's looking good actually. I'd like to take a bite as well.


----------

